# Roots, Reggae Selection



## ganjustice (Aug 9, 2012)

Post up your crucial reggae tunes for herbal meditation...


[video=youtube;V64piV-lUjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V64piV-lUjY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;e7nFcCT0AfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7nFcCT0AfQ[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;TcBdXLhcD2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcBdXLhcD2g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_xafZwuqXc&feature=related


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;jRH7dooL2iU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRH7dooL2iU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;N34jtTajYTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N34jtTajYTA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;hwE5gfZlMZY]http://youtu.be/hwE5gfZlMZY[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;_ff3tvDeja0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ff3tvDeja0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;KTwZpuhmiaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTwZpuhmiaw&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;BhA9zB-6tRQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhA9zB-6tRQ&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## cybasolja (Aug 17, 2012)

rasta got soul this reggae music is rocking my bones ~ Fantan Mojah - Rasta Got Soul (Think Twice Riddim)


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;-dICiiALouk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dICiiALouk[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;cTDWybT6OY4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTDWybT6OY4&amp;feature=g-all-a[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;0nMDCAUWxm4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nMDCAUWxm4&amp;feature=g-all-c[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 29, 2012)

YaCaan 4get Mista Simple....He taught EEk dem a scat!
[video=youtube;i3sKuvaoECI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3sKuvaoECI&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL8CF3E6437 6A99E68[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 29, 2012)

I love dem Roots, Rock, Reggae, Dub, & Dancehall riddims! Throw inna some Amen Jungle Snares and kicks. Hardcore Ragga and Lovers Rock All Demma DAY! 
SKYLARKING FEVER!
[video=youtube;VS_RRZIP8qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS_RRZIP8qs&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL8CF3E6437 6A99E68[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;IG3Z_R9wJ-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG3Z_R9wJ-w[/video]


Is Love and Rockets "So Alive" reggae too anyone?


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 29, 2012)

RESPECT ALL a GANJA MAN!
[video=youtube_share;F_p_oZJnsVY]http://youtu.be/F_p_oZJnsVY[/video]

SHABBA!


----------



## ganjustice (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;2qZUZWV9s2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qZUZWV9s2E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 8, 2012)

Reggae roots thread on a mj site with no mention of Toots? For shame... 

[video=youtube;1sdXJiKsQrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sdXJiKsQrI[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Sep 9, 2012)

How about The Roots and Reggae. Respect. 

[video=youtube;iZJlz_GRpGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZJlz_GRpGo[/video]


----------



## bebopthelula (Sep 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;kugToHJE9Ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kugToHJE9Ns[/video]


----------



## RedRick (Sep 11, 2012)

Jah Thomas - Friday night Jamboree http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5LPgdg_opY


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 12, 2012)

WICKED!
[video=youtube_share;2uUpRCKtAw8]http://youtu.be/2uUpRCKtAw8[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Oct 23, 2012)

Drive a FAhs Cyar! Dedicated to my Wife! I dont know whyeee!
[video=youtube_share;87VSZtOyemg]http://youtu.be/87VSZtOyemg[/video]


----------



## givememeganja (Oct 24, 2012)

EARL 16 - Important To Be Nice http://youtu.be/Z6dmpsQT2fI


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

stephen marley

[video=youtube;S0msq79ai7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0msq79ai7c[/video]


----------

